# Metabe t500mg



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Knowing the cost of prescriptions these days, I ask if any member uses Metabet SR500mg tablets. We have a couple of packets unopened willing to send, rather than they be returned and wastefully destroyed.A PM is fine.


----------

